# Petits problèmes Eterm et mc

## MistY

j'utilise un Eterm à fond transparent, mais la transparence n'apparait pas au lancement du Eterm... J'ai un fond gris foncé au début, et puis d'un coup, sans que je trouve la raison, tout mes Eterm ont le fonds transparent que je voulais, même ceux qui sont ouverts...

Et concernant mc, sous debian je pouvais remonter au repertoire parent avec la flèche de gauche du curseur, là je suis obligé de remonter tous les fichiers avec les flèches page-up jusqu'à arriver sur ..

C'est pas bien grave, mais si quelqu'un a une solution.

fabrice

----------

## pounard

essaye en lacant ton Eterm avec la commande suivant:

$ Eterm --trans

et puis rtfm read the fucking manual  :Smile:  tout est ecriit dedans

une autre solution c d' enregistrer l' etat de ton Eterm avec ton window manager pour kil te le relance exactement pareil a chaque fois

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

Est ce qu'il existe un terminal qui fait de la "vraie" transparence?

Tous ceux que j'ai essayé masquaient les éventuelles fenêtres en arrière plan et ne se basaient que sur le fond d'écran.

----------

## pounard

faut pas esperer lol, ca fait pas de la vraie transparance, ca masque les fenetres derrière, mais quelque part c mieux ca evite d' avoir des choses completement illisibles  :Smile: 

----------

## MistY

Je me suis mal expliqué, j'ai bien la transparence dans mes Eterm (Eterm --trans --shade 60) mais qu'au bout d'un certain temps...

Au début de session, mes Eterms, lancé toujours avec la meme commande, ne sont pas transparents, ils sont gris foncé. Ce n'est qu'au bout d'un certain temps qu'ils deviennent transparents d'un coup...

----------

## pounard

c ptet un pbm avec ton x ou avec ton Eterm, je c pas, recompile le Eterm deja (c pas tres long) on sait jamais... ou alors c ton window manager ki aime pas Eterm ou je c pas... c un bug etrange dsl je peut pas t' aider... :[

----------

## Sleeper

Essaie de changer la valeur de refresh avec -N ..

----------

